# Begrüßungsemail für Kunden



## paepke (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo!

Suche die ganze Zeit danach, wie das Begrüßungsmail für Kunden und Anbieter versendet wird...

Geht das automatisch oder kann man das irgendwie auslösen?

gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu testen?

Kann ich das ganze auch als HTML-Mail gestalten?

Besten Dank


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

> Geht das automatisch oder kann man das irgendwie auslösen?


Automatisch.



> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu testen?


Lege einen neuen Kunden an und gib ihm Deine eigene email adresse.



> Kann ich das ganze auch als HTML-Mail gestalten?


Ich glaube dass geht im Moment nur als Text mail.


----------

